# L2 Giant Asian Feeding



## Oorgle (Apr 19, 2007)

I originally ordered a L4 Giant Asian praying mantis through the mail so I bought a bunch of crickets that are about the length of a dime from the pet store. Recently, though, the order got switched up and I am now receiving a L2 Giant Asian praying mantis. Do you think it would be wise to feed the L2 Giant Asian praying mantis live crickets the size of a dime, or should I go buy flightless fruit flies?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

If they can catch them it's fine. Even though the nymphs are large I don't think they will be able to catch crickets that size. THe larger fruit flies will probably work best or better yet maybe houseflies? These mantids grow pretty quickly and can normally tackle large prey.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 19, 2007)

or you can kill the crickets then handfeed them. one or two of those crickets should get them to molt. they should be able to catch the crickets themselves at L3.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

If you really need to, you can chop up the cricket and put it in the mantis' mouth in hope that it'll like it.


----------



## Oorgle (Apr 19, 2007)

I got my L2 Giant Asian Praying Mantis in the mail and it is much smaller than what I thought it would be. The crickets I have are two times its size so I won't feed them to it. I tried feeding the body and the head of a dead one to it with tweezers, but it wouldn't take it. Then I went to the pet store and bought some mealworms. I tried feeding them to the mantis, but it either ignored it or crawled on it. I even poked one and held the juices up to the mantis' face. It still wouldn't eat it. At this point I think it's either not hungry or doesn't accept the food. The store doesn't sell any smaller food. They don't carry fruit flies. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 20, 2007)

He may be ready to shed so just mist him with water and he should drink it.


----------



## Nick Barta (Apr 21, 2007)

Order some houseflies which your asian should be able to tackle. The Blue Bottle might be just out of his size capabilities. House flies can be purchased at Oregonfeederinsects.com, Spiderpharm.com, or Mantisplace.com.


----------



## Oorgle (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, I ordered some D. Melanogaster flies, and I have a couple more questions.

I am a bit confused as to how many to feed him. I gave him 5 and he ate them all. I heard just look at the abdomen and see if it is fat or not. He is very small so this method is a little hard. Is there a proportional number of flies I should feed him?

Also I hear alot to feed every 3 days. Is this a good time for L2 Giant Asian praying mantids?

My last question is what stage of molting should he be able to take down crickets the length of a dime easily? These tiny flies are so small they can crawl out of my cage.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh ok if he is done eating 5 he should be full for now. I would say he could take crickets at L4


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

They should eat 5 every two days.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2007)

> They should eat 5 every two days.


Based on what?


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

> > They should eat 5 every two days.
> 
> 
> Based on what?


:? An average.


----------

